# ASUS RoG Camp 2015 Online Qualifikation



## der8auer (3. März 2015)

*
ASUS RoG Camp 2015 Online Qualifikation
*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
powered by:*PC Games Hardware, Caseking, 8ECC, G.Skill, Seasonic​

Am 11. und 12. April veranstalten wir zusammen mit ASUS das RoG Camp 2015 in der Nähe von Nürnberg.

Zunächst können sich Teilnehmer aus Deutschland, Schweiz und Österreich dafür online qualifizieren. Die besten 8 werden dann von ASUS zum RoG Camp eingeladen. Dabei dürfen nur Personen teilnehmen, die noch nie mit Flüssigstickstoff übertaktet haben. Bei der online Qualifikation darf nur mit Luft- und Wasserkühlung übertaktet werden.

Am ersten Tag des RoG Camps werde ich den Teilnehmern den Umgang mit Stickstoff und die damit verbundenen System-Vorbereitungen erklären. Anschließend werden die Teilnehmer selbst übertakten. Die Systeme dafür werden von uns komplett zur Verfügung gestellt.

Am zweiten Tag gibt es einen live Wettbewerb ähnlich der ASUS AOOC. Die "Schüler" dürfen ihr gelerntes Wissen nun einsetzen und gegeneinander antreten. Der Gewinner erhält natürlich auch Preise  Die genauen Preise folgen in Kürze.

Für Übernachtung und Verpflegung während der zwei Tage ist gesorgt  Die Anreise muss allerdings selbst organisiert werden.

Unter allen Teilnehmern der online Qualifikation verlosen wir außerdem eine *ASUS STRIX-GTX960-DC2OC-2GD5
*Voraussetzung für den Lucky-Draw ist die Teilnahme bei mindestens 3 Benchmarks.

*Wer kann teilnehmen?*Grundsätzlich kann jeder aus Deutschland, Schweiz und Österreich teilnehmen. Ihr müsst allerdings mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein. Ausgeschlossen sind alle Bencher, die schon mit LN2 übertaktet haben, sowie Mitarbeiter der Sponsoren/Partner.​
*Wie kann ich teilnehmen?*Die Qualifikation läuft über die HWBot-Partnerseite http://oc-esports.io/
Hier der Direktlink zur Qualifikation:* http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/asus_rogcamp15_qual*
Zur Teilnahme müsst ihr euch auf www.hwbot.org registrieren. Dabei am besten gleich dem PC Games Hardware Team beitreten 
Mit dem HWBot Account könnt ihr euch dann auf oc-esports.io einloggen und bei der Qualifikation teilnehmen.​
*Mit welcher Hardware kann ich bei der online Qualifikation teilnehmen?*Es gibt keinerlei Hardware-Limitierungen  Um den Geldbeutel etwas zu entlasten werden die Ergebnisse alle Mehrkern-Benchmarks wie Intel XTU oder HWBot Prime durch die Anzahl an Kernen dividiert. Dadurch erhalten wir Scores pro Kern und man kann beispielsweise mit einem 5960X so viel erreichen wie mit einem 4770K.​
*Benchmarks:*

Intel XTU
HWBot Prime
CPU-Z  Validierung
MaxxMem Memory Read Bandwith
SuperPi 32m

*Wie werden die Teilnehmer für das RoG Camp ermittelt?*Die online Qualifikation besteht aus 5 verschiedenen Benchmarks bzw. Stages. Davon müssen allerdings nur 3 zur Teilnahme absolviert werden. Bei Teilnehmern, die bei mehr als 3 Stages mitmachen zählen nur die 3 besten Stages für das Endergebnis. Wie bei der Übersicht zu sehen, werden die einzelnen Stages mit Punkten honoriert. Die besten 8 der Gesamtübersicht werden zum Schluss zum RoG Camp eingeladen.
Die Qualifikation läuft bereits und endet am 31. März 2015 um 13 Uhr deutscher Zeit.​

*Wichtig:*Bei allen Ergebnissen müssen Screenshots erstellt werden. Diese müssen den HWBot Regeln entsprechen. Dies bedeutet auch, dass Windows 8, Windows 8.1 und Windows 10 nicht verwendet werden dürfen. Die Gründe dafür könnt ihr hier nachlesen: http://hwbot.org/news/9824_breaking_windows_8_benchmark_results_no_longer_accepted_at_hwbot/​
*Nützliche Links: 
*ASUS RoG Camp 2015 Qualifikation:* http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/asus_rogcamp15_qual
*HWBot Regeln: http://hwbot.org/article/general_rules
Beispielscreenshots zu den Benchmarks: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...mp-2015-online-qualifikation.html#post7220492
Screenshot Tool: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Downloads:
*Competition Hintergrund: http://hwbotnews.s3.amazonaws.com/Competitions/1182_asusRogCamp15/background.jpg
XTU: http://url.hwbot.org/1LFq1M1
MaxxMem: http://url.hwbot.org/1BqLQNN
CPU-Z: http://url.hwbot.org/1JKwqrN
SuperPi: http://url.hwbot.org/17x4mq0
HWBot Prime: http://url.hwbot.org/1ahLmxJ 
Java für HWBot Prime: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk8-downloads-2133151.html
​

Zum Abschluss noch die General Competition Rules direkt von OC-Esports.io:




> *GENERAL COMPETITION RULES*
> 
> Participants may choose 3 out of 5 stages to participate in the qualifier. (only the 3 best scores count if someone participates in all stages). Multi-Threaded Benchmarks will be split by amount of threads/cores (XTU and HWBot Prime). Point distribution for each stage: 25-18-16-15-14-13-12-11-10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1. General verification rules of HWBOT apply.
> 
> ...


----------



## seppo1887 (3. März 2015)

*grübel* wie kriege ich auf die schnelle einen Laptop Wassergekühlt


----------



## beren2707 (3. März 2015)

Damit habe ich wohl endlich einen Anlass den geköpften 4690K in hwbot zu verewigen. 
Super Aktion!  Auch wenn ich ziemlich sicher nicht in den Top8 landen werde, motiviert mich diese Aktion dem Team ein paar Punkte beizusteuern.


----------



## der8auer (3. März 2015)

*Beispielscreenshots:*

*HWBot Prime*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*WICHTIG:* HWBot Prime erstellt den Screenshot selbst. Dafür den Benchmark durchführen und anschließend auf Save klicken und die Datei abspeichern. Diese beinhaltet direkt das Ergebnis und den screenshot und wird direkt bei HWBot bzw. oc-esports hochgeladen


CPU-Z CPU
CPU-Z Memory
CPU-Z Mainboard
ROG Camp Hintergrund
HWBot Prime Ergebnis


*MaxxMem Memory Read Bandwith*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




CPU-Z CPU
CPU-Z Memory
CPU-Z Mainboard
ROG Camp Hintergrund
MaxxMem Memory Read Bandwith Ergebnis


*CPU-Z Validierung
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WICHTIG: Zusätzlich zum Screenshot muss das Ergebnis verifiziert werden. Dazu CPU-Z öffnen und F7 drücken. CPU-Z legt im CPU-Z Stammverzeichnus nun eine .cvf an mit dem gültigen Takt. Diese Datei muss hier hochgeladen werden: CPU-Z Validator 3.00 Der Link muss anschließend im Ergebnis eingetragen werden


*Intel XTU
*tbd


*SuperPi32m
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




CPU-Z CPU
CPU-Z Memory
CPU-Z Mainboard
ROG Camp Hintergrund
SuperPi Ergebnis


----------



## minicoopers (3. März 2015)

Das mit den richtigen Screenshot haben die bisherigen Teilnehmer noch nicht ganz verstanden... 


Schöne Aktion


----------



## der8auer (3. März 2015)

Ja deshalb mache ich gerade Beispielscreenshots


----------



## minicoopers (3. März 2015)

Macht es sicherlich einfacher


----------



## Agent_Fresh (3. März 2015)

Hört sich ja ziemlich gut an! Besonders die geforderten Benchmarks und die Regelung mit dem Flüssigstickstoff!
Denke nur nicht das ich da mit 2600K @ 5GHz groß was reißen kann. Werd aber trotzdem mal schauen...


> Die Anreise muss allerdings selbst organisiert werden.


 Wohin würde die Reise denn gehen wenn man zu den glücklichen gehört?


----------



## der8auer (3. März 2015)

In der Nähe von Nürnberg  Habe es oben nachgetragen.

Doch mit einem 2600K sollte sich auch was machen lassen denke ich


----------



## minicoopers (3. März 2015)

Macht dein 2600k schon bei 5ghz zu? Mein 2500k kann ich mit 5.5/5.6ghz laufen lassen unter wasser


----------



## Agent_Fresh (3. März 2015)

Das ist ja meine Alltags CPU, und mehr als 1.5 vcore hab ich mich unter Luft noch nicht getraut.
Manche laufen auch mit 5.1GHz...

-edit-

Hab grad mal drüber geschaut, sind ja noch nicht so viele am Start. Bis jetzt wär ich sogar Erster...von 3

Sehe ich das richtig, das ich bei jeder Stage auch ne andere Hardware nutzen kann?


----------



## minicoopers (3. März 2015)

Viel mehr geben ich unter Wasser auch nicht.  Aber ein i7 ist ja auch nochmal was anderes als ein i5 

Wobei du bei den meisten Benchmarks dort ohne ht benchen kannst du somit eventuell höher kommen kannst


----------



## Agent_Fresh (3. März 2015)

Das hattest Du ja letztens in zusammenhang mit meinem XTU Ding schon erwähnt.
Werd ich auf jedenfall Testen ob ich ohne HT höher komme!


----------



## minicoopers (3. März 2015)

Stimmt ja. ... hatte ich schon wieder vergessen


Ja kannst verschiedene Hardware nutzen


----------



## Watertouch (3. März 2015)

Hmm zu dumm das ich nen Xeon habe. Egal.


----------



## wolflux (3. März 2015)

Ich komme ins Träumen,  Wahnsinn was Roman alles auf die Beine stellt. Schade das ich nicht mitmachen kann bzw. zuschauen darf ?  Die 250 Km.   hin u  250Km. zurück,  wären mir schnuppe.


----------



## minicoopers (3. März 2015)

Du kannst doch mit machen... Hardware etc. Ist egal


----------



## wolflux (3. März 2015)

Mein Problem ist die  berufliche Option, ich weiss nicht, ob ich an einen von den beiden Tagen kann, bzw an welchem. 
Wenn das nicht immer wäre, hätte ich mich  dem HWBot-Team angeschlossen.Bin froh wenn ich 1x im Jahr einen  Enthusiasten Benchlauf zustande    bekomme. Bin immer  in Deutschland auf Tour,  ☺
Ich beneide euch sehr ,  für die Möglichkeit seufz. Viel Erfolg 

@der8auer
Gibt es einen Live Stream?
Gruss
wolflux


----------



## Don_Dan (3. März 2015)

Das ASUS ROG Camp 2013 war eine tolle Sache, schön zu sehen dass es wieder ein ROG Camp gibt.

Allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg!


----------



## wolflux (4. März 2015)

Ist das Asus Rock C regelmäßig, also alle Jahre wieder oder nur nach Asus-Motivation geplant? 
MfG.wolflux


----------



## Don_Dan (4. März 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Ist das Asus Rock C regelmäßig, also alle Jahre wieder oder nur nach Asus-Motivation geplant?
> MfG.wolflux



Das ASUS ROG Camp hat bisher erst zwei Mal, Ende 2012 und Anfang 2013, statt gefunden.


----------



## wolflux (5. März 2015)

Interessant,  mein fehlendes Hintergrundwissen.
Danke dir!
Gruss


----------



## Sickdude (5. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,

Bin neu auf hwbot und habe einige Fragen zum ROG Wettbewerb:
Kann mich jemand kurz aufklären bezüglich dem MaxxMem Memory Read Bandwith Bench? Zählen hier die reinen Bandbreitenergebnisse oder gibt es einen Berechnungsschlüssel (Ähnlich der Bereinigung von Mehrkernen beim CPU BECH)? Gibt es Unterschiede der Wertung zwischen DDR2, DDr3 und DDR4 - Single, Dual, Triple und Quad Channel oder wird auch hier vom Grundtakt der Sticks weggerechnet und das OC Ergebnis in Prozent zum Grundtakt gewertet? Meine Fragen beziehen sich rein auf die Qualifikation des ROG Camps.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand kurz meine Fragen beantworten.

Vielen Dank

S!ckdude


----------



## der8auer (5. März 2015)

Hi,

es zählt rein die Lesegeschwindigkeit (Read Bandwith) unabhängig von Takt usw.. Es wird auch nicht zwischen DDR3 oder DDR4 unterschieden, da die Ergebnisse sehr ähnlich sind was die Performance angeht. 

Du kannst so viele Channel verwenden wie du willst. Es kommt auf die Plattform an wie viele Channel sinnvoll sind. Bei den kleinen Haswell CPUs wie 4790K ist Dual Channel am sinnvollsten. Bei 5960X dagegen Quad Channel.


----------



## Sickdude (5. März 2015)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Soweit alles klar kenn mich jetzt aus. Mal schaun wie weit ich mit meiner Kofig kommen werd. Samsung greens im quad auf 2011 machen sich hoffentlich ganz gut.

Frage zum Regelwerk:
Geschrieben steht man darf Benches so oft hochladen wie man möchte aber einmal übermittelte Benches nicht mehr löschen?
Warum das?

Danke

Grüße
S!ckdude


----------



## der8auer (5. März 2015)

Die Kombination sollte gut sein 

Bei der Lesegeschwindigkeit ist übrigens auch der CPU- und Cache-Takt sehr wichtig. Also hier auch entsprechend takten 

Es gab Vorfälle in der Vergangenheit als Ergebnisse gewollte gelöscht wurden, um anderen einen spezifischen Platz zu schaffen.


----------



## Chrissi (8. März 2015)

Habe grade auch mal nen paar Benchmarks hochgeladen.  Ich hoffe am 31.3 bin ich noch unter den ersten 8. Mit nem 3770k hat man ja leider gegen die ganzen Haswellvertreter einen kleinen Nachteil. Aber hab mich schon gefreut, dass ich den 5930k in SuperPi 32M deutlich abgehängt habe


----------



## minicoopers (8. März 2015)

Chrissi schrieb:


> Habe grade auch mal nen paar Benchmarks hochgeladen.  Ich hoffe am 31.3 bin ich noch unter den ersten 8. Mit nem 3770k hat man ja leider gegen die ganzen Haswellvertreter einen kleinen Nachteil. Aber hab mich schon gefreut, dass ich den 5930k in SuperPi 32M deutlich abgehängt habe



SuperPi sind die Kerne egal, da geht es um Takt


----------



## Chrissi (8. März 2015)

Schon klar, aber 5930k = Haswell und somit braucht der ja weniger Takt für das gleiche Ergebnis. 
Gegen nen 4790k hätte ich wohl keine Chance , da der ja deutlich höher geht vom Takt her, als der 5930k.

Aber schöner Score bei der CPU Frequency, da kann ich mit nem 3770k nicht gegen ankommen


----------



## minicoopers (8. März 2015)

Ja das schon. Liegt aber auch am Ram. Wenn der gut eingestellt ist bringt das auch nochmal etwas 
Muss mal schauen... mein 4790k sollte die 5ghz schaffen 

Danke. Dafür ist Sandy echt perfekt


----------



## Hero3 (8. März 2015)

Hallo an alle OC´ler 

So, ich hab auch mal mitgemacht (als RIIL), jetzt juckt es mich doch ein wenig in den Fingern 

Eine Frage zur Rangliste:
Wenn ich ein Ergebnis verbessern kann und dieses validiere, wird dann mein bisheriges Ergebnis "überschrieben" oder stehe ich dann 2x in der Liste?

Und dann noch ein allgemeine Frage zu HWBot:
Wie kann ich denn Punkte für´s Team sammeln (TPP)? Weil ich nach dem bisherigen hochladen meiner Ergebnisse "nur" User Points bekommen habe.


Gruß und auf viele Punkte
Thomas


----------



## minicoopers (8. März 2015)

Hero3 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle OC´ler
> 
> So, ich hab auch mal mitgemacht (als RIIL), jetzt juckt es mich doch ein wenig in den Fingern
> 
> ...



Ja einfach ein besseres hochladen und dein bisheriges wird ersetzt.
Du findest es dann nur noch in deinem Hwbot Profil



Hero3 schrieb:


> Und dann noch ein allgemeine Frage zu HWBot:
> Wie kann ich denn Punkte für´s Team sammeln (TPP)? Weil ich nach dem bisherigen hochladen meiner Ergebnisse "nur" User Points bekommen habe.
> 
> 
> ...



Die Team Punkte sammelt man nur, wenn man das beste Ergebnis mit der Hardware im Team erreicht hat. Hier gibt es schon für den zweiten Platz keine Punkte mehr


----------



## Hero3 (8. März 2015)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Ja einfach ein besseres hochladen und dein bisheriges wird ersetzt.
> Du findest es dann nur noch in deinem Hwbot Profil
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antworten 

Dann werde ich mal schauen was mein System noch so hergibt 


Gute Nacht


----------



## Zwitschler (9. März 2015)

Hallo an  alle,
Ich versuch dann auch mal mein Glück... 
kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich den XTU score hochladen kann? Ich bekomm da einfach keine Freigabe trotz Screenshot. Mir fehlt da irgendwie die Verivizierung des Scores  und ich schnall es einfach nicht... Würde mich freuen wenn jemand 
das problem kennt. 

Vorab mal vielen Dank


----------



## der8auer (9. März 2015)

Zwitschler schrieb:


> Hallo an  alle,
> Ich versuch dann auch mal mein Glück...
> kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich den XTU score hochladen kann? Ich bekomm da einfach keine Freigabe trotz Screenshot. Mir fehlt da irgendwie die Verivizierung des Scores  und ich schnall es einfach nicht... Würde mich freuen wenn jemand
> das problem kennt.
> ...



Hi 

Wenn du ein Ergebnis hast dann klick rechts unten auf "Save", vergib irgendeinen Namen und speicher somit das Ergebnis ab. Intel nennt das Ergebnis verwirrender Weiße "Profile".
Anschließend links im Menü "Profiles" auswählen, das Profil anklicken und oben auf "Export Profile". Das ist deine Verifizierungsdatei, die bei HWBot hochgeladen werden muss.


----------



## Zwitschler (10. März 2015)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wenn du ein Ergebnis hast dann klick rechts unten auf "Save", vergib irgendeinen Namen und speicher somit das Ergebnis ab. Intel nennt das Ergebnis verwirrender Weiße "Profile".
> Anschließend links im Menü "Profiles" auswählen, das Profil anklicken und oben auf "Export Profile". Das ist deine Verifizierungsdatei, die bei HWBot hochgeladen werden muss.



Danke für die schnelle  Antwort. 
nur geht es halt leider nicht. 
Hab es auch so schon so versucht. Hab jetzt mal treiber neu installiert auch ohne erfolg... Ich versteh es garnicht ich hab ja schon beim Rooky Rumble Ergebnisse hochgeladen.  HWbot gibt mir da keine Freigabe für das Rog Camp. warum auch immer.


----------



## lioline40 (10. März 2015)

Hi, noch ein Neuling der Hilfe braucht ^^

Ich habe mich nach der Lektüre der aktuellen PCGH mal ans benchen gemacht. (Wahrscheinlich habt ihr die komische Flagge ganz hinten im rog-camp-ranking schon bemerkt)
Ich bin alles andere als ein geübter oc`er und gehe mit meinem 24/7 Rechner an den Start. 
Auch die schon fast antike Hardware wird mir da wohl auch nichts einfacher machen. 

Dennoch habe ich großen Spaß bei jeder Übertaktungssequenz. Die 4.3Ghz mit meinem geliebten Phenom hab ich gefeiert wie Weihnachten  

Ich habe dennoch viele Fragezeichen bezüglich hwbot.

Ich habe zum Testen erst mal stock (3.3Ghz) Ergebnisse hochgeladen um die benches und das uploading zu kapieren. 
Als ich dann  auf 3.9ghz und mehr gegangen bin, habe ich die exakt die selben Punkte erhalten (Manchmal sogar weniger). Kann mir das jemand erklären? liegt das an der Effizienz oder so?

Im Heft stand was von "je nach Hardware gewertet" deshalb nehme ich auch als noob und ohne Aussicht auf die vorderen Plätze gerne Teil und lerne, im schlimmsten Fall, was dazu.

Vorab schon vielen Dank an die sehr schnelle und freundliche Community.


----------



## minicoopers (11. März 2015)

Zwitschler schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle  Antwort.
> nur geht es halt leider nicht.
> Hab es auch so schon so versucht. Hab jetzt mal treiber neu installiert auch ohne erfolg... Ich versteh es garnicht ich hab ja schon beim Rooky Rumble Ergebnisse hochgeladen.  HWbot gibt mir da keine Freigabe für das Rog Camp. warum auch immer.


Scheitert es beim speichern vom Profil oder am hochladen beim Contest?
Wenn es um den contest geht, geh am einfachsten über diesen link
OC eSports
Damit sollte es auf jeden fall klappen, denn ob die Abfrage beim normalen hochladen immer klappt weiß ich nicht...







lioline40 schrieb:


> Hi, noch ein Neuling der Hilfe braucht ^^
> 
> Ich habe mich nach der Lektüre der aktuellen PCGH mal ans benchen gemacht. (Wahrscheinlich habt ihr die komische Flagge ganz hinten im rog-camp-ranking schon bemerkt)
> Ich bin alles andere als ein geübter oc`er und gehe mit meinem 24/7 Rechner an den Start.
> ...


Hi 

Klingt für mich erst einmal so, als würde sich dein System während des Benchmarks wieder heruntertakten.
Lief es schonmal mit mehr Takt besser oder ist sas der erste Benchmark-versuch? Hast du mal auf die Temps geschaut?wenn die zu hoch sind, taktet sich die CPU herunter und somit sind deine Ergebnisse schlechter.
Bei welchem Benchmark hattest du denn das Problem? Bei hwbot Prime können die Ergebnisse zum Teil schwanken.


----------



## lioline40 (11. März 2015)

Hi nein es ist nicht mein erster Versuch. Habe schon mehrmals übertaktet, halt nur für 24/7 und mit Luft.

Und die Punkte der Tests sind jeweils natürlich höher als die alten. z.B. war ich in Super Pi ca 1 1/2 Min schneller und habe Bei HWbot 12P gekriegt, vorher waren es 13p.

Kann es sein das ich mit nem AMD und dazu noch so nem alten eh auf verlorenem Posten stehe?
Die Temperaturen habe ich per SpeedFan und OpenHardwaremonitor im Auge

Mein System:
AMD Phenom II x6 1100T be
2x R9 280x
8Gb DDR3 1333MHz RAM
und ein Cooler Master Hyper 412s


----------



## minicoopers (11. März 2015)

lioline40 schrieb:


> Hi nein es ist nicht mein erster Versuch. Habe schon mehrmals übertaktet, halt nur für 24/7 und mit Luft.
> 
> Und die Punkte der Tests sind jeweils natürlich höher als die alten. z.B. war ich in Super Pi ca 1 1/2 Min schneller und habe Bei HWbot 12P gekriegt, vorher waren es 13p.
> 
> ...



Die Schwankungen, die du bei Hwbot Prime hast sind normal. Da ist 1P weniger trotz höheren Takts "normal" habe ich auch oft gehabt. 
Kann auch daran liegen, wenn es nicht 100%ig stabil ist. Also jetzt nicht stabil im Sinne von 24/7 aber zum benchen kann es ja auch zu instabil sein

Würde mal so sagen... leicht hast du es sicherlich nicht mit dem AMD, aber unmöglich ist es bisher auch noch nicht


----------



## lioline40 (11. März 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Was ich nicht verstehe sind die Competition Punkte 
"Point distribution for each stage: 25-18-16-15-14-13-12-11-10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1. General verification rules of HWBOT apply." 

Ich dachte es werde je nach HW anders bewertet (zb. Prozentuale Übertaktung in Bezug auf den stockspeed oä.) aber so wie das aussieht ist der schnellste erster oder?


----------



## minicoopers (11. März 2015)

Beim XTU und bei HWBot Prime werden die Ergebnisse anders gewertet, da ja sonst die 5960x leichtes Spiel hätten. Daher wird bei diesen beiden Benchmarks das Ergebnis durch die Anzahl der Kerne geteil, sodass man mit einem G3258 einen 4790k oder 5960x schlagen kann.
Die Punkte pro Kerne die du dann Erreichst ergeben dann quasi deine Platzierung. Hier zählt dann also wer die meisten Punkte pro Kern erreicht hat


----------



## Chrissi (11. März 2015)

Bei HWBOT hast Du recht. Da gibt es einmal eine Rangliste, wo nur CPUs des gleichen Typs gegeneinander antreten. Denn mit einer 5 Jahre alten CPU hast Du logischerweise keine Chance gegen Intels neuste Siliziumerzeugnisse. 
Und dann noch eine Gesamtrangliste, wo es einfach darum geht, den schnellsten Score zu erreichen. Egal wie. 

Das Problem jetzt hier bei dem Asus OC Camp ist, dass man 8 Leute auswählen muss. Wenn jeder nur gegen Andere mit seiner CPU antritt geht das schlecht, denn erstmal nutzt hier fast Jeder eine Andere CPU und dann gibt es auch noch nicht so viele Leute, die mitmachen. Wie soll man jetzt entscheiden, ob das Ergebnis mit einer älteren CPU, besser ist, als das von einer Neuen?
Deswegen ist es hier so, dass erstmal die Benchmarks so ausgewählt wurden, dass auch Leute mit Älteren CPUs eine Chance haben. Bei MaxMemRead kommt es zwar auch auf die CPU an, aber nicht so stark. Schneller RAM ist hier weit mehr von Vorteil. Bei der CPU Frequency können auch ältere CPUs einen hohen Takt erreichen und bei XTU und HWBot Prime (welche mehrere Kerne nutzen) wird das Ergebnis pro Kern ausgerechnet. So werden Besitzer einer CPU mit 6 oder 8 Kernen nicht automatisch locker gewinnen. Super Pi32M ist nutzt nur Einen Kern und somit bringt einem eine 8 Kern CPU eh nix, da 7 Kerne nicht genutzt werden. Hier ist es sogar sinnvoll diese zu deaktivieren, damit ein höherer Takt erreicht werden kann.

Alles in Allem kann man sagen, dass Du mit deinem 1100T nicht unbedingt Platz 1 belegen wirst, aber wenn Du dich dahinterklemmst ist Top8 (also zum Event fahren) drin. Schau bei welchen Benchmarks Du mit deiner CPU am Meisten reißen kannst und fokussiere Dich dadrauf. Es werden ja nur die Punkte der 3 besten Benchmarks gezählt.


@ minicoopers

Ich brauche auch ne riesen CPU Sammlung. Du hast für jeden Benchmark die optimale CPU am start. Sei es 2500k, G2358 oder 5820k


----------



## lioline40 (11. März 2015)

Danke Chrisii und minicoopers.

Ich glaube das habe ich jetzt alles verstanden. Da ich bei XTU nicht teilnehmen kann bleiben mir noch die anderen 4. 

Ganz ehrlich denke ich das mich in Prime und super Pi jeder aktuelle i5, i7 locker überholt. 
Ich müsste im Prime, MAXMem und Super Pi meine Ergebnisse verdoppeln um einen Platz zu gewinnen.

Bei MaxMEM habe ich mit 8GB DDR-3 1333mhz wohl keine Chance. (komme mit meinen Ram im Moment auf 1652mhz was ich ziemlich ok finde) aber jeder mit zb. 16GB 1600mhz wird mir Meilenweit davon ziehen.


----------



## Chrissi (11. März 2015)

Klar in SuperPi hast Du das Problem, dass deine Architektur halt total veraltet und ineffizient ist. Es wird zwar nur ein Kern genutzt, aber der Kern vom 4790k ist wesentlich schneller, als Deiner. 

Bei MaxMem hast Du Recht, mit deinem RAM haste da keine Chance. Du brauchst da schon OC RAM und keinen Standard DDR3 1333er RAM. 
Platz 1 hat hier ja 2666erbei 10-13-11-20 1T am Start. 

Vielleicht hat nen Kumpel ja irgendwas halbwegs Aktuelles von Intel, was Du Dir mal Ausleihen kannst


----------



## minicoopers (11. März 2015)

Ja meine Sammlung ist über die Zeit etwas angewachsen. Aber ab einer gewissen Auswahl weiß man nicht mehr was man besser nutzt

Maxxmem profitiert nicht wirklich von mehr GB Ram. Da ist der Takt viel wichtiger... habe auch nur 4gb


----------



## Chrissi (11. März 2015)

Was hast Du eigentlich genau für nen RAM Kit?
Dagegen habe ich ja nur Krüppelram


----------



## minicoopers (11. März 2015)

Habe ein paar Ram Kits 
Das von Maxxmem ist ein G.Skill Ripjaws x  2133er kit


----------



## Zwitschler (11. März 2015)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Scheitert es beim speichern vom Profil oder am hochladen beim Contest?
> Wenn es um den contest geht, geh am einfachsten über diesen link
> OC eSports
> Damit sollte es auf jeden fall klappen, denn ob die Abfrage beim normalen hochladen immer klappt weiß ich nicht...
> ...


----------



## der8auer (11. März 2015)

Zwitschler schrieb:


> minicoopers schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Scheitert es beim speichern vom Profil oder am hochladen beim Contest?
> ...



Du musst deinen HWBot Prime noch mal machen. Du musst den RAM im screenshot sichtbar haben. Aktuell sind 3x CPU-Z mit CPU-Tab zu sehen


----------



## minicoopers (11. März 2015)

Zwitschler schrieb:


> minicoopers schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Scheitert es beim speichern vom Profil oder am hochladen beim Contest?
> ...


----------



## FabianHD (11. März 2015)

Ist es erlaubt, für  z.B. "CPU-Z Validierung" und "SuperPi 32m" Kerne zu deaktivieren?


----------



## minicoopers (11. März 2015)

Ja da kannst du Kerne deativieren


----------



## Chrissi (11. März 2015)

Du kannst immer Kerne deaktivieren. Ob das so viel Sinn macht, ist ne andere Frage


----------



## FabianHD (11. März 2015)

Naja, bei meinem 2500k geht da sicher was.


----------



## drebbin (12. März 2015)

Ich habe mich jetzt auch mal eingeladen
Kann vorerst nur den CPU-Z Bench machen, die anderen versuche ich nächste Woche noch zu schaffen
Habe zwar keine Aussichten auf einen Gewinn aber es macht Spaß und ich hole eventuell für PCGH ein paar Gruppenpunkte 

MfG Drebbin


----------



## Tifi (12. März 2015)

der8auer schrieb:


> Um den Geldbeutel etwas zu entlasten werden die Ergebnisse alle Mehrkern-Benchmarks wie Intel XTU oder HWBot Prime durch die Anzahl an Kernen dividiert. Dadurch erhalten wir Scores pro Kern und man kann beispielsweise mit einem 5960X so viel erreichen wie mit einem 4770K.


Ich finde das Event super und es ist toll das man so etwas für Einsteiger anbietet.  Ich benche nun schon ein paar Jahre mit Wasserkühlungen herum, angefangen hat alles bei Sockel 2011. Aktuell habe ich eine 2011V3 Plattform und bin seit Sommer 2014 auf Hwbot zu finden (auch im PCGHX Team). Ich möchte daher rein sachlich meine Meinung äußern.  In Benchmarks wie z.b. Cinebench 11.5 zersägten meine Systeme so ziemlich alles was den gleichen Prozessor hat und h2o gekühlt ist. Nehme ich aber z.b. an einem Rookie Rumble teil, dann gibt es beim XTU Benchmark genau dieses "Kerne dividieren System".  Ich bin zu 100% für faire Wettkämpfe, aber sobald man bei einem Acht Kerner die Leistung durch 8 bzw. 16 teilt, hat man immer den Nachteil gegenüber Vier Kern Prozessoren. Man muss sich eigentlich nur vor Augen führen, das der Acht Kern Prozessor viel mehr Wärme abgibt als der Vier Kern Prozessor. Den Vier Kerner kann ich daher weit über 5 GHz bringen, beim Acht Kerner bin ich dabei schon im roten Bereich (Kühlleistung reicht nicht mehr aus). 

Ich hätte es fairer gefunden, wenn man die Anzahl der aktiven Kerne auf 4 beschränkt hätte, anstatt die Leistung pro Kern zu nehmen.

Daher frage ich einfach mal.... wenn ich mit meinem Achtkerner, Vier Kerne deaktiviere .... wird dann auch nur durch 4 dividiert oder sind es immer noch 8?  Für mich ist es nicht klar ob "verbaute Kerne" oder "aktive Kerne" zählen.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall bei dem Event mitmachen, egal ob ich mich qualifizieren kann oder nicht... aber mehr Spaß würde es mir sicherlich machen auch bei XTU und HWBOT Prime Gewinnchancen zu haben ohne an das Temperaturlimit gebunden zu sein.

Liebe Grüße Tifi


----------



## minicoopers (12. März 2015)

Tifi schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ich hätte es fairer gefunden, wenn man die Anzahl der aktiven Kerne auf 4 beschränkt hätte, anstatt die Leistung pro Kern zu nehmen.
> 
> ...


Hi 

wenn du den 5960x zum benchen nutzt, wird beim XTU und bei Hwbot Prime immer durch 8 geteilt, egal wie viele Kerne man aktiv hat. 
Könnte sonst ja auch bei einem 4790k 2 Kerne deativieren und den dann als 2Kerner laufen lassen


----------



## der8auer (12. März 2015)

Tifi schrieb:


> Ich finde das Event super und es ist toll das man so etwas für Einsteiger anbietet.  Ich benche nun schon ein paar Jahre mit Wasserkühlungen herum, angefangen hat alles bei Sockel 2011. Aktuell habe ich eine 2011V3 Plattform und bin seit Sommer 2014 auf Hwbot zu finden (auch im PCGHX Team). Ich möchte daher rein sachlich meine Meinung äußern.  In Benchmarks wie z.b. Cinebench 11.5 zersägten meine Systeme so ziemlich alles was den gleichen Prozessor hat und h2o gekühlt ist. Nehme ich aber z.b. an einem Rookie Rumble teil, dann gibt es beim XTU Benchmark genau dieses "Kerne dividieren System".  Ich bin zu 100% für faire Wettkämpfe, aber sobald man bei einem Acht Kerner die Leistung durch 8 bzw. 16 teilt, hat man immer den Nachteil gegenüber Vier Kern Prozessoren. Man muss sich eigentlich nur vor Augen führen, das der Acht Kern Prozessor viel mehr Wärme abgibt als der Vier Kern Prozessor. Den Vier Kerner kann ich daher weit über 5 GHz bringen, beim Acht Kerner bin ich dabei schon im roten Bereich (Kühlleistung reicht nicht mehr aus).
> 
> Ich hätte es fairer gefunden, wenn man die Anzahl der aktiven Kerne auf 4 beschränkt hätte, anstatt die Leistung pro Kern zu nehmen.
> 
> ...



Hi Tifi,

ich stimme dir zu was die Ergebnisse angeht bzgl. höherer Abwärme usw. Leider ist es bei HWBot nicht möglich die Benchmarks anhand der aktiven CPU Kerne durchzuführen. Wir haben nur die Möglichkeit das Ergebnis durch die Anzahl an Kernen zu teilen. Es ist zwar so keine perfekte Lösung aber immer noch besser als die Alternativen


----------



## lioline40 (13. März 2015)

So ich meld mich auch mal wieder zu Wort. Ich kann/werde mir keinen Intel kaufen/ausleihen wegen dieser "Competition" 

Die einzige Möglichkeit bleibt für mich die CPU Frequency. und ev noch MAXXMEM

Aber ich gebe auch mit dem AMD nicht auf, ich hab meine >5Jahre alten 1333 DDR3 auf 2040mhz übertaktet und erreiche so zum ersten mal in meinem Leben über 10`000Mbyte/s 

Reichd gegen alle i7 niemals aber ich bin seeehr stolz  
Ich hoffe noch auf ein paar Team Red Mitglieder damit ich auch Gegner habe. ^^


edit: 
So jetzt die Einsicht. 
Ausser bei der CPU Frequenz haben nicht Intel user keine Chance, schade.


----------



## drebbin (14. März 2015)

Wie ist denn eigentlich so eure Erfahrung was man noch rausholen kann aus einer CPU wenn man (wie zB bei meinem 4Kerner) nur 2 oder sogar nur einen Kern laufen lässt?
Desweiteren hat Roman im Ivy-OC-Guide als empfohlene Grenze für die gegebene Spannnnung beim Benchen 1,5V angegeben.... zählt das für Kühlmethoden bis inklusive Wasserkühlung und sollte erst bei LN2 etc überschritten werden, oder kann ich das mit einer gewissen Idle/Last-Temperatur beobachten das ich die Grenze erreiche für mein System?

Mein G45 ist zwar ein Einsteiger-Übertackter-Board aber ich trotzdem mehr als zufrieden was ich bisher erreicht habe und 1,44V hat es beim Benchen ja auch ohne meckern mitgemacht - eventuell habt ihr ja noch Tipps für mich 

MfG Drebbin


----------



## FabianHD (14. März 2015)

Also bei mir hats keine Unterschiede gemacht.
Komme weder mit vier noch mit einem Kern über 5.3Ghz


----------



## drebbin (14. März 2015)

@FabianHD
Warum ist dein Beitrag vom Benchmark "CPU Frequency" mit "5319.63mhz" tituliert wenn im CPU-Z Bild "5298.76MHz" zu sehen sind? Du bist zwar dann immer noch vor mir weil du ihn eher gepostet hast aber irritieren tut es mich trotzdem 
Zugleich sind meine aktuellen 5298,76MHz auch das Ende meine Fahnenstange für die CPU^^ - Mein BIOS gibt nicht mehr Spannung her 

Naja dann kann ich mich ja den anderen Benchmarks in Ruhe widmen


----------



## FabianHD (15. März 2015)

Sind zwei Bilder drin und ich hab keine Ahnung wie ichs löschen kann.
Habs gestern auch gesehen und wollte hier keinen Doppelpost machen 

Sind 100.37*53=5319.63

Also vielleicht schaffst du ja mit dem BCLK noch ein wenig. Bis 100.4 gehts bei mir, danach nicht mehr...

Ich denke mit deinen 5.3GHz kannst du mich  in SuperPi sicher mal schlagen.


----------



## minicoopers (15. März 2015)

FabianHD schrieb:


> Sind zwei Bilder drin und ich hab keine Ahnung wie ichs löschen kann.
> Habs gestern auch gesehen und wollte hier keinen Doppelpost machen
> 
> Sind 100.37*53=5319.63
> ...



Du kannst das Bild löschen, wenn du bei deinem Ergebnis rechts oben auf edit klickst, dann musst du runter scrollen bis zu deinen Screenshots und dann müsstest du bei dem Bild eine remove Möglichkeit haben


----------



## drebbin (15. März 2015)

Also bei Multi von 52 kann ich 101 BCLK noch heilwegs stabil laufen lassen, bei 53 klappt es allerdings gar nicht mehr^^
Und bei den Spannungen von I/O und System Agent bin ich etwas schüchtern...
Wie bereits erwähnt bin ich auch bei glatten 53 bereits beim maximum an Spannung was mir mein BIOS erlaubt 

Mein RAM mit 1600 der absolut was gegen OC hat und mein kaputtes Mainboard was mir kein DualChannel erlaubt hindern mich hier sowieso etwas stark^^


----------



## FabianHD (15. März 2015)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Du kannst das Bild löschen, wenn du bei deinem Ergebnis rechts oben auf edit klickst, dann musst du runter scrollen bis zu deinen Screenshots und dann müsstest du bei dem Bild eine remove Möglichkeit haben



Hmm, finde da keinen Edit-Button. Werde es dann später nochmal neu hochladen.




drebbin schrieb:


> Also bei Multi von 52 kann ich 101 BCLK noch heilwegs stabil laufen lassen, bei 53 klappt es allerdings gar nicht mehr^^
> Und bei den Spannungen von I/O und System Agent bin ich etwas schüchtern...
> Wie bereits erwähnt bin ich auch bei glatten 53 bereits beim maximum an Spannung was mir mein BIOS erlaubt
> 
> Mein RAM mit 1600 der absolut was gegen OC hat und mein kaputtes Mainboard was mir kein DualChannel erlaubt hindern mich hier sowieso etwas stark^^



Oh, das ist bescheiden. Bei mir limitiert die CPU, kann nicht mehr als 2133MHz einstellen, kann aber noch BCLK von 104 reinmachen, bringt noch ein bisschen was.


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2015)

Hat jetzt funktioniert oder? Zumindest sehe ich jetzt den richtigen Takt auf dem Screenshot.


----------



## minicoopers (15. März 2015)

FabianHD schrieb:


> Hmm, finde da keinen Edit-Button. Werde es dann später nochmal neu hochladen.



Hier mal eine kleine "Anleitung"

1. Ergebnis öffnen

2. Rechts oben auf Edit klicken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Runter scrollen bis du deine Bilder siehst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. auf remove klicken 

Bzgl. des BLCKs: Kann auch einfach an eurem Ram liegen, wenn der am limit ist und ihr den BLCK erhöht, übertaktet ihr ja auch den Ram.... Daher einfach für CPU Frequency einen möglichst niedrigen  Ram Takt wählen, damit ihr den Ram als Ursache auschließen könnt


----------



## FabianHD (15. März 2015)

Oh, danke.

Hatte es jetzt einfach nochmal neu hochgeladen.

Bezüglich BCLK, hab den Ram auf 1333Mhz laufengehabt, funktioniert auch nicht.
Ist wohl Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## drebbin (15. März 2015)

Gute Idee, ich probiere es dann mal aus.

Beim HWBot Prime - ist dort eher der Fokus auf CPU Takt oder RAM ?


----------



## FabianHD (15. März 2015)

Wenn man sich die Ergebnisse auf HWBot anschaut eher CPU, evtl. auch gar kein Ram.

Jetzt fehlen mir noch 4MHz um an Softy bei CPU Frequency vorbeizuziehen


----------



## drebbin (15. März 2015)

Also die Abesenkung im Ausgangstakt meines RAMs hat mir auf jeden Fall den BLCK bis 102MHz freigeschaufelt - eventuell lag es aber auch daran das ich jetzt nur noch die SSD am SATA-Port betrieben habe (Laufwerke und HDDs abgestöpselt).
Aber trotzdem war dann entweder bei 52*102 oder 53*101 Ende im Gelände^^ - höheren Multi bekomme ich wie gesagt nicht mehr hin, selbst bei BLCK von 100.
Und ein neues Board oder besserer RAM ist mir das ganze, obwohl es wirklich Spaß macht dann doch nicht wert...
Schade aber damit bin ich zumindest mal wirklich an der Grenze


----------



## FabianHD (15. März 2015)

Bei 53x101 ziehst du ja schon an mir und Softy im CPU Frequency vorbei. 
Wegen Dualchannel, hast du die Rams richtig drin und schon die anderen beiden Slots probiert?

Bin jetzt auch ziemlich am Maximum, vielleicht kann ich ja noch die fehlenden 4MHz aus der CPU kitzeln, aber dann wars das auch schon bei mir.


----------



## drebbin (15. März 2015)

Ich kann kein DualChannel aktivieren weil bei mir nur Slot 1+2 funktioniert. Sobald auch nur ein einzelner Riegel in 3 oder 4 steckt bekomme ich n Dauerloop beim booten
Da ich schonmal das Board einschicken musste und dann knapp !3! Monate auf das neue gewartet habe wollte ich mir den Schei* nicht nochmal antun und habe sozusagen mit dem Manko leben gelernt
Immerhin sind meine Riegel DualRanked was eventuell ein wenig lindert


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2015)

drebbin schrieb:


> Gute Idee, ich probiere es dann mal aus.
> 
> Beim HWBot Prime - ist dort eher der Fokus auf CPU Takt oder RAM ?



RAM ist bei HWBot Prime relativ egal. Es zählt eigentlich nur der CPU Takt. Bei Haswell und Haswell-E ist auch der Uncore egal.


----------



## drebbin (15. März 2015)

FabianHD schrieb:


> Bei 53x101 ziehst du ja schon an mir und Softy im CPU Frequency vorbei.



Stimmt, jetzt war Chrissi nur noch schneller als ich 

OC eSports

Dann wird der HWBot Prime wohl mein nächstes Projekt^^


----------



## FabianHD (15. März 2015)

Habt ja eigentlich beide gleich viel ^^
Vielleicht schaffst du ja noch 101.1, dann hast du ihn


----------



## drebbin (16. März 2015)

Also mit nem BCLK von 101,3 hat es dann für Platz 2 in der Frequenz geklappt 
Aber beim SuperPi bricht mir mein SingleChannel echt den Nacken...Trotz Sporen geben für (für meine Verhältnisse relativ hohe) 1800MHz RAM-Takt eine Zeit von über 7min liegt glaube ich nicht an der CPU 
...böser RAM  

Oder hat jmd noch eine Idee ?


----------



## der8auer (16. März 2015)

Bei 32m ist der RAM leider sehr wichtig. Da gibt es eigentlich keinen anderen Weg.


----------



## Chrissi (16. März 2015)

drebbin schrieb:


> Also mit nem BCLK von 101,3 hat es dann für Platz 2 in der Frequenz geklappt
> Aber beim SuperPi bricht mir mein SingleChannel echt den Nacken...Trotz Sporen geben für (für meine Verhältnisse relativ hohe) 1800MHz RAM-Takt eine Zeit von über 7min liegt glaube ich nicht an der CPU
> ...böser RAM
> 
> Oder hat jmd noch eine Idee ?



Ich glaube ich muss heute nochmal nen paar neue Scores hochladen. Platz 3 bei CPU Frequency geht ja gar nicht


----------



## drebbin (16. März 2015)

Tu dir keinen Zwang an. Ich hab damit keine Probleme  
Zur Not muss ich mal schauen ob ein anderes BIOS mehr Spannung erlaubt.


----------



## drebbin (17. März 2015)

Hi Leute, ich habe jetzt noch ein bisschen gestöbert und habe ein msi z77 gd65 für 90€ neu gefunden. Könnt ihr mir ne Einschätzung geben ob es im OC verhalten gegenüber meinem G45 relevant besser ist? Unabhängig davon das ich dann auch wieder dualchannel nutzen kann^^

MFG Drebbin


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2015)

MSI ist eigentlich recht schlecht bei Z77 gerade beim RAM OC. Da wäre ASRock OC Formula oder ASUS Boards wie Maximus


----------



## drebbin (17. März 2015)

Da ich das günstigste von den beiden erst ab 150€ finde muss ich ehrlich sagen das mir die nochmals 60€ Aufpreis zum Gd65 definitiv zu stark sind.
Für das neue Mainboard werde ich nicht mehr als 100€ ausgeben.
Spricht denn gegen das GD65 etwas zu dem Preis? Bzw ist eine alternative bekannt?

PS: hattest du gestern abend noch meine PN mit der Seriennummer erhalten?

MFG Drebbin


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2015)

Der Umstieg aufs GD65 lohnt sich einfach nicht. Du wirst nur minimale bis keine Veränderungen haben. 

Bis 100€ würde mir noch das ASUS P8Z77-V einfallen. Da läuft RAM im Normalfall deutlich besser als auf dem MSI.

Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen. Schau ich mir später an.


----------



## drebbin (18. März 2015)

Hi,

ich habe mir das asus mal eben angeschaut.
Sie das Board hat weniger Phasen und diese haben gleichzeitig keine kühlKörper - ist das nicht ein Indiz dafür das ich dann im CPU OC sicherlich weniger rausholen kann?

Ich habe btw mein mainboard BIOS mal auf den neuesten stand gebracht und hab das system damit weiterhin auf 5,3 GHz stabil. Wichtiger ist aber das ich mich mal zeitgleich mit den nebenspannungen auseinander gesetzt habe und nun läuft der RAM mit 2200MHz und 12-12-12-28 1T im super pi 32m schonmal stabil 
Ram Tuning von 1600MHz 10-10-10-27 2T auf oben genanntes hat mir im SuperPi 32m circa 20 Sekunden gebracht


----------



## der8auer (18. März 2015)

ASUS P8Z77-V, LGA 1155/Sockel H2, Intel (90-MIBHZ0-G0EAY0DZ) Motherboard 4719543185773 | eBay

Das hier z.B.


----------



## drebbin (18. März 2015)

Sieht gut aus, danke dir.
Vom Preis her im Rahmen und mein G45 werde ich sicherlich ja auch noch verkaufen können - sodass ich ein wenig reinvestieren kann
Da ich aber nun festgestellt habe das mein RAM doch etwas mehr hergibt als angenommen steht die Kosten/Nutzen Frage natürlich noch schwerer im Raum.

Ich wäre deswegen sehr dankbar wenn du (oder jemand anderes) mir mal sagen könnte was ich durch den Single-Channel im Vergleich zum Dual-Channel wirklich verliere.
Wenn jemand hier Crysis 3 installiert hat wäre es große Klasse wenn man mir (im CPU-Limit natürlich) mal Zahlen geben könnte. Gern auch andere Benchmarks - zB welche der Challenge Benchmarks
Meine Games zocke ich eigentlich immer im Grafiklimit aber ich habe nun richtig Spaß daran gefunden ein System auszureizen 

RAM Performance Benchmark: Single-Channel vs. Dual-Channel - Does It Matter? | Gamers Nexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks

Anhand deren Benchmarks muss ich sagen das ich doch etwas beeindruckt bin was die Werte bei MaxxMem angeht. Der Test mit Shogun 2 ist zwar hinsichtlich der Ladezeit interessant, aber es werden keine Grafikeinstellungen genannt und von daher auch nicht aussagekräftig - schade.

MfG Drebbin

PS: Sry, dass das hier meinetwegen etwas offtopic wird


----------



## Chrissi (19. März 2015)

So, heute wird nochmal nachgelegt. Habe noch nen RAM Kit mit Samsung K4B2G0846D bekommen können und werde mal schauen, was ich da rausholen kann. 
Habe auch nen MSI Board, allerdings das MPower. Hoffe das geht trotzdem ganz gut.


----------



## drebbin (19. März 2015)

Könntest du bei der Gelegenheit für mich mal den Leistungsunterschied zwischen Dual- und SingleChannel dokumentieren?

MfG Drebbin


----------



## der8auer (19. März 2015)

Das kommt auf den Benchmark an.

Bei MaxxMem, SuperPi und XTU sind die Unterschiede recht groß. Bei HWBot Prime ist es dagegen recht egal.

Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen welche Chips auf deinen Riegeln verbaut ist. Das kann bei den Specs leider fast alles sein :S


----------



## drebbin (19. März 2015)

Ich denke mal ich werde mir das von dir genannte Board holen^^

Den zuerst geposteten Test lösche ich Aufgrund von (im nachhinein festgestellten Fehlern) in der Durchführung.

Ich habe in Crysis 3 grob die PCGH Benchmarkszene nachgestellt: In FRAPS wurde der Counter auf 24s gestellt und gerade aus gelaufen.
Spieleeinstellungen: 
720p | AA/AF/Lens Flares/Motion Blur -> deaktiviert | Texturen: Mittel | Systemeinstellungen: Hoch
Die gewählten Einstellungen waren in der Form nötig um einen GPU-Flaschenhals auszuschließen.

Windows 7 - 64bit  |Catalyst Omega 14.12

Hardware:
i5-3570k: 4,0GHz | 5,0GHz
16 Gb-RAM: 1600MHz (10-10-10-27-2T) | 2200MHz (12-12-12-28-1T) -> Mein Ram läuft (gezwungener Maßen) im Single Channel!
GPU: HD 7950 @ 1100MHz 


Programme im Hintergrund:
FRAPS | CPU-Z | Core-Temp | GPU-Z | TimerResolution

Ergebnisse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinweis: Zwischen der Ermittlung der Durchschnitts-FpS und den Minimum-FpS wurde das Spiel jedesmal komplett neu gestartet.

Zusammenfassung:
Bei meinem Selbstversuch stellte ich fest, dass der Leistungsgewinn durch schnelleren RAM relativ gemäßigt ausfällt. Es war anzunehmen das der Gewinn bei einer auf 5,0GHz getakteten CPU höher ausfällt als mit 4,0GHz, allerdings war bei mir in beiden Situationen der Gewinn mit circa 4% doch geringer als erwartet, das gilt für sowohl für die Durchschnitts- als auch die Minimum-FpS.
Hingegen hat die Übertaktung der CPU um 25% bei gleicher RAM Geschwindigkeit im Durchschnitt eine Erhöhung von 31% gebracht. Bei den Minimum-FpS war der Gewinn mit 2200MHz RAM-Takt minimal höher als mit 1600MHz`ler DDR3-RAM (29% zu 26%).

Fazit:
Da mein erster Benchversuch deutlich stärker darauf hindeutete das schnellerer RAM mit steigender CPU Geschwindigkeit sehr stark zunimmt bin ich etwas zwiegespalten. Eventuell weitere Fehler in der Durchführung?
Meinungen und Kritik sind sehr erwünscht, schließlich möchte ich solche Tests ja verwertbar gestalten.

MfG Drebbin

PS:


----------



## Chrissi (19. März 2015)

So, Platz 2 in CPU-Z ist wieder mein 
Die 5,4Ghz Marke ist gefallen


----------



## FabianHD (20. März 2015)

Danke, Platz 7 ohne was zu machen


----------



## drebbin (20. März 2015)

Habe mir jetzt das ASUS P8Z77-V geholt und bin mal gespannt ob ich dir noch kurz vor knapp Platz 8 wieder zuweisen kann


----------



## FabianHD (20. März 2015)

Lass dir mit dem Board zeit, ich finde es eigentlich gemütlich hier


----------



## Chrissi (20. März 2015)

So, 32M und HWBot Prime nochmal nachgelegt. Aber leider habe ich nen echt miesen G3258 erwischt. Mehr als 4,7Ghz macht der nicht in HWBot Prime


----------



## drebbin (20. März 2015)

Warte noch ein paar Tage ...


----------



## Matti OC (23. März 2015)

Hj, Chrissi mein G3258 läuft in etwa genau so, aber in HWbot Prime kommt  er grade mal auf 3600 Score unter XP etwas mehr.
mh, komisch bei 3200 MHz = 3000 Score + 1500 MHz nur 600 Score mehr. (hier stimmt doch was nicht,  sorry  ich bin nicht so der 2D Bencher ))
lg Matti

PS. Roman, ich hab keinen Eintrag  mit  LN² , somit darf ich mitmachen


----------



## Chrissi (23. März 2015)

Könnte sein, dass der sich im Bench runtertaktet oder ins Throtteling kommt. Am RAM kann es eigentlich weniger liegen, denn der ist kaum ausschlaggebend.


----------



## Matti OC (23. März 2015)

Hi, Eist ist aus, laut XTU Taktet er auch nicht runter, beide Kerne gehen so auf 68 Grad, 
Die NB geht nur bis 3900 unter Wakü, Ram war egal ob nun 1600 oder 2600 MHz/ end Score war in etwa immer gleich 
Vielleicht  liegt es am OS, 

lg Matti


----------



## drebbin (23. März 2015)

Dann haben wir aber wenigstens alle das gleiche Handycap


----------



## minicoopers (23. März 2015)

Mal eine andere Java Version  versucht?


----------



## Matti OC (23. März 2015)

mh, ich hab Version 7U45 drauf, etwas älter

edit, die neue Version 8U40 ist im default  ca. 400 Score besser, upps 

lg Matti
PS:
Link für die neue Voll Version : https://www.java.com/de/download/manual.jsp


----------



## drebbin (24. März 2015)

So mein neues Mainboard ist heute angekommen und bereits eingebaut - jetzt geht im Dual-Channel ans Feintuning


----------



## der8auer (24. März 2015)

Matti OC schrieb:


> mh, ich hab Version 7U45 drauf, etwas älter
> 
> edit, die neue Version 8U40 ist im default  ca. 400 Score besser, upps
> 
> ...



Alle 8uXX versionen bringen diesen Boost  Daher habe ich auch eine entsprechende Version im ersten Posting verlinkt


----------



## bschicht86 (25. März 2015)

Mhh, ob es sich lohnt, mit einem FX8350 mitzumachen? Da es ja auf die Max-Score ankommt, wird wohl der FX etwas unterlegen sein. Oder gibt's Gegenerfahrungen?


----------



## der8auer (25. März 2015)

Du kannst zumindest im CPU-Z relativ einfach punkten. Kerne im BIOS ausschalten und hochprügeln 

XTU fällt zwangsläufig raus, aber du kannst ja die anderen Benchmarks mal probieren.


----------



## bschicht86 (25. März 2015)

Dann hätt ich noch eine Frage: Welches OS eignet sich am besten? Habe bei mir XP, Vista und 7 installiert. Vom Bauchgefühl tät ich sagen, dass XP durch seine "Schlankheit" am geeignetsten wär.


----------



## minicoopers (25. März 2015)

Kommt immer auf den Benchmark an. SuperPi z.b ganz klar winxp. Hwbot Prime ist win7 besser


----------



## drebbin (25. März 2015)

Ich denke für die Challenge ist es komplett auf Win 7 beschränkt?


----------



## minicoopers (25. März 2015)

Ne, Win XP ist auch erlaubt  Selbst Win 8 darf man nutzen, aber nur für den XTU. Bei allen anderen Benchmarks ist Win8 verboten


----------



## FabianHD (25. März 2015)

"Exceptions to the Windows 8 rule:

   - non-overclockable notebooks may be used in combination with Windows 8
   - 3DMark and PCMark runs on Windows 8 if an ORB Link is included, and SystemInfo 4.20 (unofficial download) is used.
   - Intel XTU from v4.2.0.8 and up"

HWBOT General Rules and Guidelines


----------



## drebbin (27. März 2015)

Im Vorfeld bereits ein riesiges Dankeschön an Mehlstaubthecat für seine tolle Unterstützung zum Rechnerfeintuning!!! 

Mit seiner großen Zuarbeit und ein wenig Schmerzfreiheit am heutigen Tage hab bin ich mehr als zufrieden mit einem aktuell 5ten Platz.

Minicooper ich krieg dich noch in der Frequency


----------



## minicoopers (27. März 2015)

Viel  Erfolg beim versuch 
Der i5 kann sicherlich noch mehr 

Zur not ->minicoopers`s CPU Frequency score: 5809.03 mhz with a Core i7 4770K oder minicoopers`s CPU Frequency score: 5898.63 mhz with a Core i7 4790K


----------



## drebbin (27. März 2015)

Ok das war gerade ein Dämpfer 
Respekt^^


----------



## minicoopers (27. März 2015)

Ist aber auch mit Dice... das ist ja bei dem Contest nicht erlaubt. Sieht dann also schlecht aus, wenn mich der i5 im stich lässt


----------



## Chrissi (27. März 2015)

Puhh, dass wird ja zum Ende hin nochmal richtig knapp. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Top8 so hart umkämpft sein werden


----------



## der8auer (28. März 2015)

Ich will nur kurz darauf hinweisen, dass die aktuellen Top 8 nicht unbedingt dem finalen Ranking entsprechen.



			
				Regeln RoG Camp 2015 Qualifikation schrieb:
			
		

> Participants may choose 3 out of 5 stages to participate in the qualifier. (only the 3 best scores count if someone participates in all stages).



Wir werden am Ende aussortieren 

Achtet bitte auch darauf, dass wirklich alle Screenshots passen (CPU-Z mehrfach usw.)


----------



## Chrissi (28. März 2015)

Wie meinst Du das mit finalem Ranking?
Im Bezug darauf, dass noch viel passieren kann (Mehr Leute machen mit, Leute verbessern sich etc.)? Das manche Submissions nicht ordnungsgemäß sind? Weil das mit dem 3 von 5 rechnet die Seite doch jetzt schon aus, wenn ich mich nicht stark verguckt habe


----------



## der8auer (28. März 2015)

Das aktuelle Ranking richtet sich nach der Gesamtpunktzahl, welche nicht entscheidend für das Endergebnis ist. Es zählen zum Schluss nur 3 aus 5 und nicht 5 aus 5.


----------



## Chrissi (28. März 2015)

Also werden die Benchmarks, die nicht zu den besten 3 gehören quasi rausgelöscht und wie gar nicht submittet betrachtet?
Also Beispiel ich habe 3x 25 und 1x18. Die 18 fallen dann raus und die Person nach mir, die eigentlich 16 hatte bekommt dann 18?


----------



## FabianHD (28. März 2015)

der8auer schrieb:


> Das aktuelle Ranking richtet sich nach der Gesamtpunktzahl, welche nicht entscheidend für das Endergebnis ist. Es zählen zum Schluss nur 3 aus 5 und nicht 5 aus 5.



Bei mir zählt es nur die besten drei Ergebnisse.


----------



## bschicht86 (28. März 2015)

HWBot ärgert mich.



> Spambot Überprüfung. Bitte gib eine Nummer zwischen 5 und 10 ein



Wenn ich irgend eine Nummer zwischen 5 und 10 eingebe, kommt nur


> Bad robot! Go away!



Entweder bin ich dämlich oder er. 

EDIT: Die Links von MAXXMem und SuperPi im Startpost funktionieren bei mir auch nicht (mehr)


----------



## minicoopers (28. März 2015)

Ist die Seite bei dir auf deutsch? Wenn ja wechsel vorher mal auf englisch. Bei der deutschen gibt es noch ein paar Probleme


----------



## drebbin (28. März 2015)

GZ Chrissi da hast du mich mal ordentlich mit der Spannungskeule auf Abstand geschlagen 

Edit: Okay ich hab das mal retuschiert xD


----------



## Chrissi (29. März 2015)

Die 4Mhz mehr bekomme ich auch noch hin  Vielleicht klappen ja noch 5,6Ghz. Mal schauen was noch so geht.  Die CPU ist leider etwas eigenwillig. Mal läufts gut, mal weniger. Meist ist der erste Versuch immer erfolgreich und dann läufts selbst weniger Takt nicht mehr stabil. Ich mache mich Morgen nochmal dran. Aber ich denke Top8 sind gesichert


----------



## drebbin (29. März 2015)

Vom verhalten sind unsere CPUs wohl verwandt, ich hab das gleiche Theater ^^ 

Das ich zwischenzeitlich überhaupt soweit oben bin ist für mich sowieso schon cool.
Wenn mein 1600er RAM nicht so erstaunlich flexibel wäre würde ich weiter unten rumgurken


----------



## iGameKudan (30. März 2015)

Ich wäre ja sogar fast dazu bereit gewesen mitzumachen, allerdings habe ich keine Lust mir jetzt nochmal extra für den Wettbewerb ein Windows 7 zu installieren...
Zudem bin ich in den meisten Kategorien mit einer AMD-CPU so oder so gekniffen. Leider.


----------



## drebbin (30. März 2015)

Also ich Bau heute mein system zurück. Die Leistungsgrenzen in den 3 Bereichen wo ich Punkte holen kann sind erreicht und wenn ich noch nach unten rutschen sollte bin ich trotzdem mehr als zufrieden für mein system 
Hat aber Spaß gemacht


----------



## minicoopers (30. März 2015)

Bevor du abbaust solltest du eventuell nochmal schauen, ob deine Screenshots passen 
Denke mal das dein SuperPi Ergebnis nicht bis zum ende da bleibt.


----------



## drebbin (30. März 2015)

Hab mir die Screenshots meiner 3 besten Ergebnisse angeschaut und finde ehrlich gesagt keinen Fehler :grübel: 
Das ich noch nach unten rutsche ist mehr als wahrscheinlich^^


----------



## minicoopers (30. März 2015)

Bei SuperPi muss laut Regeln immer der Run zu sehen sein, nicht nur das Endergebnis, wie es derzeit bei dir ist. Damit ist dein Screenshot wohl ungültig und wird am Ende wahrscheinlich (wenn du Pech hast) gelöscht. Somit wärst du auf jeden Fall aus der Top 8 raus


----------



## drebbin (30. März 2015)

Glaub mir wird grad übel  
Hoffentlich hatte ich davon nochn screen gemacht, das schaff ich nämlich nicht nochmal, der run war nämlich erst beim 5ten mal durchgelaufen und ich hatte mich schon gefreut wie ein Schnitzel ^^


----------



## minicoopers (30. März 2015)

Ja soetwas ist immer ärgerlich. Hatte ich bei Hwbot Prime auch zwei mal.... habe ich einen normalen Screenshot gemacht, aber die Datei nciht gespeichert


----------



## drebbin (30. März 2015)

Ich bin hier wirklich am tun und machen aber ich krieg meinen run einfach nicht mehr hin 
Naja noch reicht es, aber auf Platz 6 für ich mich nicht gerade sicher, sind noch 14h


----------



## der8auer (30. März 2015)

Websmile kommt übrigens nicht nach Nürnberg und fällt dadurch raus


----------



## drebbin (31. März 2015)

Steigende Chancen sind nie schlechte Nachrichten .

Das ASUS P8Z77-V was du mir empfohlen hast tut übrigens echt gute Dienste, danke nochmal dafür 

EDIT: Frage: Da mein Screenshot von SuperPi ungültig ist da ja der Verlauf schon weggeklickt wurde und nur das Ergebnis zu sehen ist, brauche ich ja einen neuen (wo ich schon ne Zeitlang dran sitze^^) Wenn mein neuer besseres Ergebnis ist wird der alte überschrieben, das wäre einfach
Wenn ich allerdings keine Verbesserung erreiche sondern der neue Screenshot schlechter ausfällt als der ungültige - seht ihr das dann trotzdem? Nicht das ich dann gar keinen gültigen habe^^


----------



## der8auer (31. März 2015)

Ich habe das Ergebnis geblockt. Damit ist das aktuell dein bester gültiger run: Drebbin`s SuperPi - 32M score: 6min 14sec 416ms with a Core i5 3570K


----------



## drebbin (31. März 2015)

Fetzt danke dir


----------



## Tifi (31. März 2015)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo, meine Benchis sind nun auch online. Hab das ganze Wochenende + Montag damit verbracht gute Ergebnisse zu bekommen. Recht Stolz bin ich auf meinen neuen Maxmem mit 29308 MB/Sek. Beim XTU habe ich erstaunlich schlecht abgeschlossen, was mich sehr verwundert! Vor nem halben Jahr hab ich 50 Punkte mehr gedrückt, liegt wohl an den neuen Bios Versionen. Hab mir dann noch den SuperPi gegönnt. Leider macht der Achtkerner bei 5 Ghz dicht und guckt den Vierkernern nur noch hinterher. Hab daher 2 Stages übersprungen, hätte einfach keinen Sinn gemacht gegen Zweikerner zu Primen.
Alles in allem bin ich sehr dankbar für die Veranstaltung! Schade das ich mit Haswell-E nicht ausreichend Punkte sammeln konnte.
Es ist recht schmerzhaft nicht mitgenommen zu werden.

Ich wünsche dennoch allen Gewinnern viel Spaß bei dem Event!


----------



## bschicht86 (31. März 2015)

Was soll ich denn als FX-User sagen, wo doch der Großteil der Benchmarks auf Intel zugeschnitten ist. 

Eventuell wäre bei CPU-Z mehr drin gewesen, da ich nur einen Kern aktiv hatte, jedoch kam ich ehr in die Notabschaltung trotz WaKü. Hätt ich mehr Zeit außer einen halben Samstag gehabt, hätt ich den wohl geschliffen. (Falls es daran gelegen hätte)


----------



## drebbin (31. März 2015)

Das mir zu spannend auf den letzten Plätzen für die Teilnahme


----------



## Chrissi (31. März 2015)

Noch eine Stunde Zeit. Das sieht gut aus, wenn jetzt nicht noch die große Überraschung kommt


----------



## minicoopers (31. März 2015)

Sind noch knapp 9 Stunden 
Bei mir steht zumindest etwas von 20Uhr


----------



## drebbin (31. März 2015)

Jop die Zeitanzeige spinnt manchmal.
Ich kann nur noch im superpi irgendwie versuchen Punkte zu holen, aber woher soll ich so schnell ein winxp herzaubern ^^


----------



## Chrissi (31. März 2015)

Bei Mir steht Time Left: Closed


----------



## minicoopers (31. März 2015)

Ja habe ich nun auch stehen... oben drüber steht jedoch noch  was von 20 Uhr bzw. 7h ....


----------



## Chrissi (31. März 2015)

Jetzt wirds noch verwirrender:



der8auer schrieb:


> *Wie werden die Teilnehmer für das RoG Camp ermittelt?*Die  online Qualifikation besteht aus 5 verschiedenen Benchmarks bzw.  Stages. Davon müssen allerdings nur 3 zur Teilnahme absolviert werden.  Bei Teilnehmern, die bei mehr als 3 Stages mitmachen zählen nur die 3  besten Stages für das Endergebnis. Wie bei der Übersicht  zu sehen, werden die einzelnen Stages mit Punkten honoriert. Die besten  8 der Gesamtübersicht werden zum Schluss zum RoG Camp eingeladen.
> Die Qualifikation läuft bereits und endet am *31. März 2015 um 13 Uhr deutscher Zeit*.​


----------



## der8auer (31. März 2015)

Eigentlich war es bis 13 Uhr angesetzt. Naja dann geht es eben noch ein paar Stunden länger.


----------



## minicoopers (31. März 2015)

Man kann aber nichts mehr hochladen... scheint also 14Uhr ende gewesen zu sein


----------



## websmile (31. März 2015)

Hat Spaß gemacht, wie Roman schon gesagt hat komme ich nicht nach Nürnberg, der Platz ist frei  - ich wünsche euch dann viel Spaß und Glückwunsch für die teilweise wirklich guten Ergebnisse  - und mal ein Dankeschön an Asus und die beiden Organisatoren die sowas in DACH mit dem workshop mal ermöglichen


----------



## minicoopers (31. März 2015)

websmile schrieb:


> Hat Spaß gemacht, wie Roman schon gesagt hat komme ich nicht nach Nürnberg, der Platz ist frei  - ich wünsche euch dann viel Spaß und Glückwunsch für die teilweise wirklich guten Ergebnisse  - und mal ein Dankeschön an Asus und die beiden Organisatoren die sowas in DACH mit dem workshop mal ermöglichen



Schade das es bei dir zeitlich nicht klappt 
Aber Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz


----------



## Chrissi (31. März 2015)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Man kann aber nichts mehr hochladen... scheint also 14Uhr ende gewesen zu sein



15 Uhr 

Aber wenn man nichts mehr Hochladen kann, dann ist es ja eh egal. 


@ Websmile

Schade das Du nicht kommen kannst. Hattest ja die Besten Ergebnisse 


@ der8auer

Wann gibts denn das offizielle Endergebnis bzw. Auswertung?
Da sind ja 4 Leute mit 39 Punkten auf Platz 7 bis 10. Ich denke da wirds spannend, wer darf und wer nicht


----------



## minicoopers (31. März 2015)

Chrissi schrieb:


> 15 Uhr
> 
> Aber wenn man nichts mehr Hochladen kann, dann ist es ja eh egal.



Wenn es 15Uhr wäre wäre es ja noch nicht vorbei


----------



## drebbin (31. März 2015)

Leute ihr macht mich verrückt und ich kann grad nicht mal am PC noch was rausholen...wehe wenn mich noch einer rausgekickt hat


----------



## der8auer (31. März 2015)

Ich werde heute Abend alle Ergebnisse durchgehen und schauen, ob alles passt. Erst wenn die Ergebnisse verifiziert sind schauen wir wer in die Top 8 kommt


----------



## Chrissi (31. März 2015)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Wenn es 15Uhr wäre wäre es ja noch nicht vorbei



Meine Windows Uhr hat sich irgendwie nicht umgestellt. Bei mir war jetzt 15.55 
Ja 14 Uhr  Habe mich schon gewundert, warum es schon so spät ist xD



drebbin schrieb:


> Leute  ihr macht mich verrückt und ich kann grad nicht mal am PC noch was  rausholen...wehe wenn mich noch einer rausgekickt hat



*hust* unschuldig guck 



der8auer schrieb:


> Ich werde heute Abend alle Ergebnisse durchgehen und schauen, ob alles passt. Erst wenn die Ergebnisse verifiziert sind schauen wir wer in die Top 8 kommt



Super, dann bin ich morgen früh mal gespannt, auf das finale Ranking


----------



## drebbin (31. März 2015)

Also ist jetzt Schluss mit Verbesserungen oder doch noch bis heute abend? Ich muss das wissen


----------



## Chrissi (31. März 2015)

Also wenn man nix mehr hochladen kann, dann ist jetzt Schluss.
War ja bis 13 Uhr heute angesetzt, aber durch Zeitumstellung konnte man wohl noch bis 14 Uhr was hochladen. Aber jetzt kann man ja nixmehr Hochladen, also ist jetzt Schluss.


----------



## drebbin (31. März 2015)

Also kann ich eventuell durch websmiles Abwesenheit noch den ar*** gerettet bekommen....
Nagut dann kann ich den puls auf die Hälfte herunter fahren und pizza essen gehen


----------



## Tifi (31. März 2015)

Wenn ich so die Tabelle sehe.... dann müsste man schon 10 Leute mitnehmen, damit ich dabei bin. =P


----------



## drebbin (31. März 2015)

@Chrissi,: jetzt bin ich am PC und sehe endlich wer schuld an meinem Punkteverlust ist

Nichtsdestotrotz:


----------



## Chrissi (31. März 2015)

Ich hab ja gesagt, die 4Mhz mehr, knacke ich noch


----------



## Tifi (31. März 2015)

hab kurz vor Schluss noch nen guten SuperPi gehabt... immerhin ist mir nun der 11. Platz sicher


----------



## drebbin (31. März 2015)

Ich hab mir vorhins noch Sahne Kefir mit Ananasgeschmack geholt, ich kenne mein Glück das ich heute noch Trost brauche


----------



## Chrissi (31. März 2015)

Haha 
Naja wird spannend, wer von den 4 Leuten mit 39 Punkten weiterkommt. Da websmile ja nicht kommt muss ja Einer zu Hause bleiben. Oder Asus und Co. sagen: Komm Einer mehr, ist auch ok


----------



## drebbin (31. März 2015)

Wenn es mich erwischen sollte dann habe ich 2 Varianten:
1: Mich einfach nur über mich zu ärgern, weil ich zu dumm war mein besten SuperPi Run ordentlich zu screenen und dadurch überhaupt bangen muss^^
2: Auf dich wütend zu sein

Aber Sahne Kefir kommt bei beiden Varianten obendrauf


----------



## der8auer (31. März 2015)

Ich habe die Ergebnisse so weit angeschaut und alles entfernt was nicht gepasst hat. Es haben sich dadurch aber glücklicherweise keine Veränderungen im Ranking ergeben.

Websmile und Matti OC können bzw. werden nicht nach Nürnberg kommen und fallen somit aus dem Ranking raus. Ich danke euch trotzdem für die Teilnahme 

Aktuell sieht es so aus:

minicoopers
aerotracks
Chrissi
Zwitschler
VanBudd
racoon
Drebbin
Softy

Ich habe schon einige von der Liste angeschrieben und werde im Laufe des Abends den Rest noch anschreiben bzgl. einer vorläufigen Bestätigung / Absage.


----------



## Chrissi (31. März 2015)

Da haste ja nochmal Glück gehabt Drebbin 
Freue Mich schon auf das Event und die ganzen anderen Verrückten mal zu treffen


----------



## drebbin (31. März 2015)

Noch ist es nicht offiziell^^
Falls es klappt bin ich auf jedenfall leicht als Drebbin zu identifizieren


----------



## Chrissi (31. März 2015)

Haha, ich denke nicht, dass ich nach Jemanden, der aussieht wie auf deinem Profilbild Ausschau halten muss 
Aber bei 8 Leuten lernt man sich schnell kennen 
Zum Glück habe ich mir erst im Januar nen eigenes Auto gekauft, sonst wäre das mit der Anreise schwer geworden


----------



## Zwitschler (31. März 2015)

Hey,

echt super ich dreh hier durch...  Da bin ich doch auch mal gespannt was da noch kommt...    

Vielen Dank an alle


----------



## drebbin (31. März 2015)

Schnell für den Spaß ne Maske basteln lassen hätte auch mal was 
Ich bin zu dem Zeitpunkt auf Montage und muss schauen ob ich (hoffentlich) mit Firmenauto kommen darf, ansonsten halt mit Zug das ist mir dann auch egal


----------



## Chrissi (31. März 2015)

Mit der Bahn wäre das 170€ für Hin und Rückfahrt zusammen für Mich. Das wäre echt teuer. Ok, Sprit ist jetzt auch nicht grade günstig bei 500km ein Weg aus dem Ruhrgebiet, aber günstiger, als 170€


----------



## drebbin (31. März 2015)

Naja vielleicht kommt ja jemand aus einer Ecke für die Karlsruhe als Umweg noch akzeptabel wäre, dann kann man sich finanziell reinteilen, ich bräuchte mir keine Gedanken über die Anfahrt machen und man lernt sich sogar schon vorher etwas kennen


----------



## Chrissi (31. März 2015)

Hmm, wäre 130km Umweg für mich. Müsste quasi an der Abbiegung nach Nürnberg vorbeifahren und dann wieder zurück


----------



## drebbin (31. März 2015)

Über einen finanziellen Ausgleich bräuchtest du dir keine Gedanken machen, aber eventuell kommt vlt noch jemand aus einer Ecke wo weniger Umweg für denjenigen/diejenige ist - falls es für dich tendentiell machbar wäre würde ich mich natürlich darüber sehr freuen.
Wenn ich natürlich das Firmenauto nehmen darf, dann hat sich das automatisch geklärt 

MfG Drebbin


----------



## Chrissi (31. März 2015)

Klar, wenn nicht Jemand direkt aus der Ecke kommt, kann ich dich mitnehmen. Das ist kein Problem.


----------



## Anoy1988 (1. April 2015)

schade das bei mir der richtige speicher noch net da war und mein board nicht mehr wie 1,36V zulässt =(
Hätte gerne gesehen was mein i5 4690k über den 1,333V und 4,8ghz 24/7 schafft nur fürs benchen/Booten


----------



## drebbin (1. April 2015)

Fürs booten?

Also mein RAM hat mich auch stark beschnitten aber zum Glück scheint es gerade so gereicht zu haben^^


----------



## Anoy1988 (1. April 2015)

BOOTEN FÜR STAGE 4 ........ mit 4,8 komme ich da net weit.


----------



## drebbin (1. April 2015)

Stimmt, aber selbst mit mehr Takt kann es manchmal an wenigen, sehr wenigen MHz liegen wenn man Punkte lässt... [emoji14]


----------



## Tifi (1. April 2015)

der8auer schrieb:


> Aktuell sieht es so aus:
> 
> minicoopers
> aerotracks
> ...



Wenn da jemand nicht kann oder später absagt, darf ich dann mit?  War unter Softy im ranking...


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2015)

Jup so siehts aus. Bisher haben aber alle 8 zugesagt. Ich schick dir gleich trotzdem noch eine PN.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. April 2015)

Dieser tolle Event geht hier im Forum unter.
Schaut mal hier vorbei 

Twitch


----------



## drebbin (12. April 2015)

Ein richtig cooles WE ist vorbei


----------



## Tues86 (12. April 2015)

drebbin schrieb:


> Ein richtig cooles WE ist vorbei



Wir haben dich im Chat Unterstützt [emoji12]


----------



## drebbin (12. April 2015)

Cool zu hören, nur hätten die mir das ja mal sagen können  
Aber scheinbar hat es geholfen [emoji14] 

Also: danke


----------



## TheSebi41 (12. April 2015)

Im Chat war ich wohl der der angefeuert hat, weis nicht wie oft ich denen geschrieben hab 
War sehr cool zu verfolgen, Bluescreeen 

Ich hoffe ich kann nächstes mal auch dabei sein


----------



## Chrissi (13. April 2015)

Das Wochenende war echt sehr schön und hat viel Spaß gemacht. 
Ich hoffe sowas findet nochmal statt, dann komme ich zum Zugucken


----------



## Ü50 (13. April 2015)

Ich habe mir eben mal eure Ergebnisse angesehen. Beachtliche Ergebnisse


----------



## drebbin (13. April 2015)

Im Namen aller 8 Teilnehmer: Vielen Dank


----------



## Zwitschler (14. April 2015)

Doch das war total Spitze. Ich danke auch  noch mal allen die das für uns möglich gemacht haben. 
Großes LOB an Roman, Tom, Christian und Nils  es war für uns einfach der HAMMER wie Ihr uns versorgt und auch betreut habt.  
Auch an alle anderen Teilnehmern war super euch kennen zu lernen.. Coole Truppe

Vielen Vielen Dank !!!


----------

